# Topaz entlüften



## chorge (20. Juli 2018)

Hallo! Welcher Anschluss passt denn beim Topaz in die Entlüftungsöffnung? Will erst öffnen, wenn ich da was passendes hab...


----------



## CosmicSports (30. Juli 2018)

Bei uns im Haus werden die Dämpfer im Ölbad montiert, daher ist die Enlüftung über die Schraube nicht notwendig. Eine Rückfrage bei DVO läuft.

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (4. August 2018)

Schön, dass ihr euch entschlossen habt, DVO als Herstellerforum zu betreuen. Mit Giant wird sich der Kram dann hoffentlich ein wenig mehr verbreiten. 
Der Kram ist einfach Klasse.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (8. August 2018)

Da stellt sich nun die Frage: Ist der Dämpfer spülmaschinenfest oder kann man das Öl auf einfachem Wege ausreichend sauber filtern? Denn in diesen Fällen würde ich auch die Montage im Ölbad vorziehen. 

Obwohl andererseits. Entlüften kann man mit Unterdruck. Da ist dann auch das letzte Bläschen draußen.


----------



## chorge (26. August 2018)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> Bei uns im Haus werden die Dämpfer im Ölbad montiert, daher ist die Enlüftung über die Schraube nicht notwendig. Eine Rückfrage bei DVO läuft.
> 
> Dein Cosmic Service Team


Gibts schon ne Info??


----------



## chorge (14. Januar 2019)

CosmicSports schrieb:


> Bei uns im Haus werden die Dämpfer im Ölbad montiert, daher ist die Enlüftung über die Schraube nicht notwendig. Eine Rückfrage bei DVO läuft.
> 
> Dein Cosmic Service Team


Immer noch nix bekannt?!


----------



## CosmicSports (14. Januar 2019)

chorge schrieb:


> Immer noch nix bekannt?!



Hallo @chorge ,

es passt beispielsweise das Anschlusstück einer Reverb Stütze. 

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------

